# To finish or not to finish the mating surface of a dadoed floor?



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I am building a box with hard wood walls and 1/2" Baltic Birch floor. I have a 31/64" wide 3/8" deep dado cut in the sides already for the floor, but I was just wondering if it should have a finish applied inside the dado. The floor will not be glued. My instincts tell me that I am over-thinking this, but would you do?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are finishing the insides of the sides and the floor, I wouldn't finish the dado. You might get some sticking (blocking) from the finish, which could inhibit the sides from moving.









 







.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are not glueing the floor(bottom) in I would apply my finish to the bottom prior to installing it. I don't see any reason to finish the bottom of the dado.
Tom


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. That was my suspicion, but I was concerned about moisture changes in the wood affecting the dado areas differently. I will assemble my dovetails today (hopefully). I will get a build thread together eventually for what I am working on. My pace has been downright geological on it so far, but I hope to get a few good weekends worth into it soon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------

